# is 28000 AED /Month good salary in Ajman?



## shrutin71 (Nov 29, 2016)

I have been offered 28000 AED per month in Ajman. I am having 14 years of experience in engineering field. I would like to understand if this salary is good, bad or average. What would be monthly expenses to live a good life style in Ajman.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Read the stickies on the Dubai forum all your living questions are answered there.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

shrutin71 said:


> I have been offered 28000 AED per month in Ajman. I am having 14 years of experience in engineering field. I would like to understand if this salary is good, bad or average. What would be monthly expenses to live a good life style in Ajman.


Yes, Ajman is one of the cheaper Emirates, you can do well.


----------



## omrano (Jul 13, 2014)

The salary might be ok to live well in Ajman, but i am not sure if it is ok with someone with 14 years of experience.


----------



## shrutin71 (Nov 29, 2016)

Cleora said:


> Your cost of living will vary depending on your own lifestyle. The best way to make it worth is whether your lifestyle can match the same way as your own lifestyle in your home country.
> 
> While the salary looks good, the package is questionable. Good salary sometimes ‘hide’ your real compensation needs. Be aware...


Thanks for your reply..Can you please elaborate on " Good salary sometimes ‘hide’ your real compensation needs"?

Thanks much in advance.


----------



## p.a (Jan 5, 2015)

shrutin71 said:


> I have been offered 28000 AED per month in Ajman. I am having 14 years of experience in engineering field. I would like to understand if this salary is good, bad or average. What would be monthly expenses to live a good life style in Ajman.




This is a good salary for sure, am in a engineering field too, i believe the salary for 14 yrs of experienced engineer is in this range, also ajman is pretty cheap for living.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohammadmarria (Dec 7, 2016)

From my previous experience i will give the break up for your monthly expenses in UAE .

1. Accommodation = 4000 AED

2. Food = 3000 AED

3. Transportation= 2000 AED ( If you don't hire your own car )

4. Miscellaneous ( Internet , Mobile recharge, week end party ) = 2000 AED

Total Expense = 11000 AED ( Around 2 lacs per month )

Saving per Month = 17000 AED ( 3.6 Lacs per month )

If you work on your expenses and try to live some frugal life , you can save upto 2 lacs per months . Ultimately its upto you what kind of life style you want to live in Dubai .

Go ahead with the UAE job if they offer is 28000 AED Blindly


----------

